# Netflix app update craters roku



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Earlier this week, netflix decided to 'update' their roku app, with apparently little if any actual testing before rolling it out. 

Result: Tons of subscribers (including myself with 3 boxes) no longer have any service. Netflix complaint line has been swamped by customer complaints, all they say is that they are 'working with roku' to fix the problem.
We will see if they refund anybody for lack of service, but this is pretty typical of programmers these days that believe they don't make mistakes and don't need to test their code before rolling it out to the masses.

Going on 5 days with no netflix.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1948GG said:


> Earlier this week, netflix decided to 'update' their roku app, with apparently little if any actual testing before rolling it out.
> 
> Result: Tons of subscribers (including myself with 3 boxes) no longer have any service. Netflix complaint line has been swamped by customer complaints, all they say is that they are 'working with roku' to fix the problem.
> We will see if they refund anybody for lack of service, but this is pretty typical of programmers these days that believe they don't make mistakes and don't need to test their code before rolling it out to the masses.
> ...


Who is at fault here, NF or Roku (bet it's Roku)? I have no such problems on my ATVs or FTVs.

Rich


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> Who is at fault here, NF or Roku (bet it's Roku)? I have no such problems on my ATVs or FTVs.
> 
> Rich


The apps for Roku are written by the content providers, not by Roku.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Who is at fault here, NF or Roku (bet it's Roku)? I have no such problems on my ATVs or FTVs.
> 
> Rich


As the TS stated, "netflix decided to 'update' their roku app". If NETFLIX is writing faulty code for Roku, they could just as easily do that for Apple or Amazon.

Just glad my Rokus are working.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> The apps for Roku are written by the content providers, not by Roku.


I know that. Does that answer the question? I don't know.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't watched any Netflix shows on my Roku TV in the last week. I suppose I can still access Netflix through my AppleTV if there's a problem. The Roku TV app is a bit easier to use.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My two Roku 3s are working 5x5.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Netflix app on my Roku TV is working fine.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

My Netflix app works fine on my roku ultra.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

I was stunned that they managed to, at least for me and my 'collection', they rolled out an update that got things working a day later. Got a weeks rebate on my account. 
Right after this was 'solved', I found that my Samsung 'smart' tv's had problems across all apps. Of course, I would't have noticed if the roku hadn't failed; but found out that samsung runs all their 'smart' tv's from a server farm in Tampa, FL. The last hurricane (too many, can't remember which one) nailed their plant, and they are 'working on fixing' it; it has started crawling back up.

Stunned, as 20 years ago I was working/living in Clearwater on a project to move several FLA banks server plants FROM Tampa to Salt Lake Utah, to avoid such nonsense. Guess s. Koreans figure FLA doesn't have a hurricane problem.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Houston was Harvey, FLA was Irma, and Puerto Rico was Maria, FYI.


----------

